# boiling a dead P



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my red died today when i came home from work. as some of you may know he was attacked 2 nights ago by his other 2 tank mates.

another members post on getting their Ps jaws gave me the though to go ahead and do it myself. so here is my log

Friday 7:25PM 
View attachment 66766


Friday 7:30PM
View attachment 66767


stay tuned i will post more pics on the progress


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i bet it smells gross


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

your sig doesnt even say you have a 6" one. sorry about your loss.
wes


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

TC3modena said:


> i bet it smells gross
> [snapback]1082226[/snapback]​


the kitchen doesn't smell cause i have the pot covered. i remove the lid and POW


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sweet, keep the pictures commin


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> your sig doesnt even say you have a 6" one. sorry about your loss.
> wes
> [snapback]1082230[/snapback]​


he was the smallest i eye balled the largest 1 figured the others were not as small but guess he is.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Damm poor feller..You gonna keep his jaws?


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey if you want to keep the head i suggest you don't boil for more then 1 and half hour. After that just leave it and let it sit.. what happen to mine was it broke down because the heat just destroyed the bones...So yea let it boil for 1 hour and try and get as much of the skin as possible
then leave it and let it dry!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

beetles man...beetles.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

fung88 said:


> Hey if you want to keep the head i suggest you don't boil for more then 1 and half hour. After that just leave it and let it sit.. what happen to mine was it broke down because the heat just destroyed the bones...So yea let it boil for 1 hour and try and get as much of the skin as possible
> then leave it and let it dry!
> [snapback]1082263[/snapback]​


THANKS i would liek to get a stand or somethign and tack it on there and have it above my P tank


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

No Problem just post a pic once your done! =P


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

we put our deer head under ground to do that but a p's head is kinda more fragile


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

Friday 7:45PM
View attachment 66780


Friday 8:15PM
View attachment 66782


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

doubble post


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks like it will smell like crap.
Sorry bout the loss, but thats an awesome looking skull!


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Nope doesn't smell like crap! It smells like fish broth lol thats all... Hey remember don't boil too long or else the skull will be easily crushed


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

lets see a pick when you got it boiled down







but sorry about your loss


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

not to hijack this post or anything, but i have 2 dead P's in my freezer and ones been in there for a couple months could I still use this process and get their jaws? also is there a lot of scooping out boiled fish guts involved or did you clean it first?

thanks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Poor fishie.....that would make me sad to boil my own pet fish.







I guess it is still better than claning him and eating him though....








~Taylor~


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It looks disgusting (and probably smells equally bad), but I too still have a dead Red (a 9-incher: should be some good-sized jaws







) waiting to be boiled.
It's been in the freezer since August last year, so do you guys think I can still boil it?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

all igot was the bottom jaw cause the rest of the bones litrally melted away i almost lost the bottom jaw too it came out soft and like rubber. if i ever do it again i will do it in 15min stages every 15mins dumping the water and scraping what flesh i can off the bones


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Whatcha Cookin?

Half eaten dead piranha soup









Keep us posted!!!
Lookin good so far...


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

oh that sux. thats exactly what happen to mine too! thats why i only got jaws..anyways post some pics up! =)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is what I managed to 'salvage':

View attachment 67197


The upper jaw broke in half, and the lower jaw misses a row of teeth (damn fish was shedding some teeth when he died), but it's pretty neat - I'm pretty amazed how big those lower jaw teeth are








btw: I was ready in 30 minutes: I just placed the fish in a pan with boiling water, and started peeling off skin, flesh and gizzards with a knife and fork. Best of all, it didn't smell as bad as I'd thought it would...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow thats awsome


----------

